# New Here



## MissAsh (Jan 31, 2013)

I just found this forum today when clicked on someone's link on a blog, so I thought I would join.

Just to tell you a little about me...
My name is ******, I'm 28, from Indiana. I'm in school for journalism but I accept freelance work in the mean time. I do some modeling and promotions occasionally. I also have a part time job at a retail store.

I'm not married but I am in a long term relationship with someone I also work with and share an apartment with. I decided to join here because I love discussing matters of love and romantic relationships. I have a blog where I post a lot about issues dealing with relationships so I am always on the lookout for inspirational topics. 

Other spare time interests are: Poetry, competing in pageants, volunteering, hula hoop dancing, zumba, belly dancing.

Well enough about me, tell me about you!

It's good to be here.


----------



## KeepLoveGrowing (Feb 1, 2013)

Welcome! I'm also new here, but have been enjoying it. 

Quick bio: Female, Married for 5 years (together for 10) in my late 20s. Have a 3 year old, a full time job, and plenty of hobbies. I'd love to check out your blog if you want to message it over to me!


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

You can help a lot of people here MissAsh. So many find TAM out of desperation to find answers or frustration and along with that comes emotional baggage and bias. It's really good to have you here.


----------



## MissAsh (Jan 31, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> You can help a lot of people here MissAsh. So many find TAM out of desperation to find answers or frustration and along with that comes emotional baggage and bias. It's really good to have you here.


Thanks! I was kinda worried I'd be out of place being an unmarried with no children, but I hope I can offer a helpful perspective nonetheless.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

MissAsh said:


> Thanks! I was kinda worried I'd be out of place being an unmarried with no children, but I hope I can offer a helpful perspective nonetheless.


I think its good to have all kinds of perspectives here.. no matter. I have an "older fashioned" traditional view point many times on this forum....sometimes I feel out of place too. 

A little variety is good from all walks of life. Doesn't mean we will all agree, but it helps to hear what works for other couples.


----------



## MissAsh (Jan 31, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I think its good to have all kinds of perspectives here.. no matter. I have an "older fashioned" traditional view point many times on this forum....sometimes I feel out of place too.
> 
> A little variety is good from all walks of life. Doesn't mean we will all agree, but it helps to hear what works for other couples.


Thank ya!


----------

